# American RV European Breakdown Cover. (Longstay 90 days +)



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Seems to me that European Breakdown Cover is a bit of a nightmare to secure if you are away for more than 90 days. Up to 90 days doesn't seem to be so much of a problem, longer than that it appears to be harder to find than than the Holy Grail........!!!

We have managed to get one quote for our 6 months away and that was from the CC which was £678 but that included personal medical cover.

Having not been away for that length of time before I have no idea whether that is reasonable or not !!!

Any ideas or suggestions gratefully accepted.

Regards

Eddy(D)
__________________
Of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most.

Luv ya
Reply With Quote


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are with Saga and have been for some years. I must admit that when we changed to an American motorhome we didn't call it an RV, that didn't occur to me.

They do a stand alone breakdown policy for motorhomes without limits on size or length of stay. Ours is around £80 to £90 each year.

The main problem is finding a telesales person who is aware that they do this. Most told me that they didn't do stand alone breakdown cover at all.

Eventually I cleared the whole thing up with a manager and posted the results on here.

If they say they can't help you let me know and I will see if I can find that old thread for you.

I am not sure it's necessary to call your vehicle an RV when talking to them, they aren't experts and may assume that as it's not called a motorhome they can't cover it, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the thread where Saga confirm no limits to me: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-126687.html

Alan.


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Hopefully all sorted now with ADAC.

It appears to be everything we need and I've read the positive comments on here. It seems to be very cheap (Almost too cheap) for what you get.

Lets see what the policy paperwork says when it arrives and double-check the terms and conditions at length.

Thank you

Eddy


----------

